# coop bedding



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Which is better to use Pine shavings or straw?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I use straw. Pine shavings seem to dissolve and have to be changed every day. I only use them for the brooder. Straw for my coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I'm going to say just the opposite. I tried straw and found my birds' feet stayed nasty since straw is not absorbent. Shavings, if deep enough, do not need to be changed out daily. I was considered extreme because I did a complete clean out every month.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I keep my birds bedding in 6-10" of shavings with a layer of sawdust under it. The shavings are kept fluffed and I do a pick of the coop and add another 6-10" monthly. I use grass hay for the nest boxes.
I used straw last winter for extra warmth but I found it a pain in the butt to keep clean.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

OK thanks for all the info


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I use pine shavings inn the nesting boxes. I tried straw and the girls would not lay in the straw. Also the girls seem to refrain from Defecation in the nesting boxes with the pine.



Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 12, 2014)

We use shavings. Straw didn't keep the mud down, on the eggs, during the winter.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I use play sand mixed with PDZ inside the coop a 3 inch layer. For nesting boxes i use clean straw from tsc that is packaged and in small pieces. 
I like the sand/PDZ combo as its easy to scoop poop with my kitty litter scooper


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

what is PDZ mix?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its commonly used in horse stalls to kill the ammonia odor. Does kind of like lye does without the danger of causing burns.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I mix it with sand , it doesn't come mixed. Its great for odors like robin said. Its actually called Stall Dry i think


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's more than one out there. PDZ is the most commonly known, I guess because it was the first.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The tsc near me has both kinds, but is always out of the other stuff so i stock up on the PDZ. 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------

